# Australia



## John hunter

Are there any chapters in Australia?


----------



## robutacion

John hunter said:


> Are there any chapters in Australia?



Hi John,

Welcome to IAP from South Australia...!

I don't think there are any but, why would you want one for...???

Cheers
George


----------



## Doc58

G'day from Mid North South Australia - no chapter out whoop whoop here :cowboy:

Doc


----------



## oldstoker

Nothing here in the West either.

Joe


----------



## Aussie

And still nothing......


----------



## magpens

Yay !!!!! ... Another Aussie !!!! . That makes 6 of us consecutively in this thread !!!!! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Welcome to IAP, Gary !!!!!


----------



## Aussie

Gudday knackers!!!


----------



## PenPal

Doing alright here in Canberra, Welcome all of you Blokes , now you know why chapters are difficult over this continent. Stay in touch.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## robutacion

Hahahah, I still see no point in having one...!:biggrin::wink:

Cheers
George


----------

